#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-06-10
<Guest95024> anyone here?
<Fekonja> Yes :)
<Ronsalas> I´m from costa rica
<belkinsa> Yes, but it starts in 14 minutes
<belkinsa> 15*
<i_need_a_nick> I'm from India....
<belkinsa> USA
<i_need_a_nick> Hi guys..
<i_need_a_nick> anyone using UT now?
<belkinsa> UT?
<i_need_a_nick> Ubuntu Touch?
<i_need_a_nick> :)
<belkinsa> I did once but never liked it.
<justCarakas> I use it, on nexus 4 and 7
<i_need_a_nick> it looked awesome in the demo versions... not that pretty now...
<i_need_a_nick> just my opinion
<i_need_a_nick> haven't used myself
<belkinsa> I agree, it's really just meant for developers
<i_need_a_nick> justCarakas: is it stable enough for daily use?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Intro by Michael Hall | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22292/intro-and-keynotes/
<belkinsa> T minus 10.
<belkinsa> ;)
<i_need_a_nick> :D :)
<belkinsa> Is there a way to juts listen to the stream?
<belkinsa> just*
<justCarakas> i_need_a_nick: I sometimes use it for a day, but on my phone I have a dual boot because I need something to be able to text from my computer and thats not in there yet
<justCarakas> but all the basics are stable
<i_need_a_nick> good to know that... :)
<justCarakas> also depends on if you use devel or 14.04
<i_need_a_nick> makes me wanna try it out
<justCarakas> its really wurth it
<belkinsa> Dual-booting is the way to go for the ptablet
<bubai> this is owasome
<bubai> love
<i_need_a_nick> how do apps like 2048 work... I mean wont it conflict with global swipe gestures?
<i_need_a_nick> 5 mins :)
<justCarakas> the global swipe gestures only work if you start completely from the side
<justCarakas> haven't had any problems with that
<i_need_a_nick> gr8.. :)
<i_need_a_nick> anytime now..
<Toto72> France
<CyanoTex> Hey, guys.
<grazy> Hi all
<belkinsa> o/
<i_need_a_nick> yo!!!
<CyanoTex> Don't trust carriers. Buy your Android phone directly from Google, or if you're tech savvy, install Cyanogen.
<i_need_a_nick> moto x sweet :)
<grazy> one plus one is sic
<i_need_a_nick> justCarakas: will facebook app work?
<asac> o/
<belkinsa> I see you!
<i_need_a_nick> yay!!!
<ahayzen> \o/
<xCloudx> can see
<justCarakas> I've used the fb app, and it worked for me
<rickspencer3> o/
<Toto72> \o/
<UltrasonicPanaso> Hi
<belkinsa> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/ guys
 * balloons waves
 * nik90 waves back
<OnePlusOne> OnePlusOne support ubuntu phone os ? Pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase :(
<jcastro> hi everyone!
<a123> hi all
<rickspencer3> hi jcastro
<a123> +1
<i_need_a_nick> miss jono..
<vasil_> i_need_a_nick mee to
<Gazal> Hello..Everyone
<i_need_a_nick> hi
<alanb> has it started yet?
<i_need_a_nick> yep
<alanb> url for the video stream?
<i_need_a_nick> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22292/intro-and-keynotes/
<alanb> thyx
<justCarakas> I also miss jono, but michael hall is also nice
<i_need_a_nick> agree :)
<anditalisman> :D
<vasil_> What about the Q&A
 * i_need_a_nick grabs some popcorn...
<i_need_a_nick> how do i ask a question?
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: append the question with "QUESTION"..however do note that this is a plenary
<i_need_a_nick> thannq
 * belkinsa is one of the track leads (Community)
<mhall119> thanks justCarakas :)
<asac> echo :)
<asac> better now
<justCarakas> mhall119: you're welcome :)
<ki7yy> Well done Michael Hall
<nik90> hey belkinsa
<i_need_a_nick> wow!!!
<SupaShang> nice
<belkinsa> o/ nik90
<evariste> hi, I cannot login in the summit website or the pads. I get an error message "An attribute required for logging in was not returned (nickname)."
<nik90> wow I see a updates scope..pretty cool
<mhall119> evariste: do you have a Launchpad profile?
<belkinsa> Do you have a LP account and a Ubuntu SSO acount?
<evariste> yes
<i_need_a_nick> will there be another try at ubuntu edge in future?
<evariste> I have an account at https://login.ubuntu.com/ but there is no 'nickname field in the personal details page'
<vasil_> WILL YOU ANSWER QUETIONS
<belkinsa> vasil_, not in this session, only in non-pelenary session
<mhall119> vasil_: not during the plenary, everything we talk about here will be discussed in more detail during other sessions
<justCarakas> vasil_: don't caps everything :)
<i_need_a_nick> it's rude ti use CAPS
<mhall119> vasil_: save your questions for those sessions and presenters, they'll be able to give you better answers anyway
<justCarakas> the correct form is QUESTION: will you answer question vasil_
<nik90> +1
<vasil_>  justCarakas  I WONT STOP
<belkinsa> evariste, you need to set up your Launchpad account correctly with a name and a username
<i_need_a_nick> i don't want sidestage on desktop version..
<evariste> belkinsa, where can I do that?
<xnox> i_need_a_nick: well split / multiscreen
<i_need_a_nick> must be an option... not default..
<vasil_> I hope that unity 8 wont go the windows path
<i_need_a_nick> agree
<justCarakas> i_need_a_nick: the sidescreenis normally only used when you have a phone app that doesn't expend nicely on tablet, I gues desktop will be something like that
<ogra_> i_need_a_nick, why would you not want the sidestage on desktop ?
<belkinsa> evariste, go on the home page of launchpad and on the right hand comer there should be log out botton.
<belkinsa> On the left should be your name and username
<belkinsa> That you can click on
<i_need_a_nick> i thought the phone apps would resize itself on desktop... like the UT file manager..
<ogra_> not plain phone-only apps
<mhall119> i_need_a_nick: they will if the developer tells them how
<mhall119> not all apps make sense to scale over a wide screen though
<evariste> belkinsa, yes
<ogra_> there will be converged apps and apps that are only designed for phones
<ogra_> and for these you want the sidestage
<i_need_a_nick> oh ok.. :)
<mhall119> think of the Empathy contacts list window, you don't want that to scale out wide, the side-stage gives you a more functional place to doc that
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: well if the app doesn't have a desktop mode, then stretching it to cover the entire screen will result in poor user experience
<i_need_a_nick> mhall119: so in that case, can i use whatsapp on desktop?
<jcastro> mhall119, is there a list of apps in the click store like rick mentioned?
<mhall119> i_need_a_nick: you already can on Ubuntu desktop
<mhall119> jcastro: which ones?
<i_need_a_nick> i mean... the convergent app...
<jcastro> mhall119, just a list of what's available
<mhall119> jcastro: available for the desktop, or the phone?
<jcastro> I know not many are available for the desktop, so I guess phone
<mhall119> you can use the phone :)
<justCarakas> who's mouse is scrolling soo loudly
<mhall119> or the emulator
<mhall119> beuno's team is working on a public-facing website for the click store
<jcastro> mhall119, yeah but is there like a web page or front end that shows all the apps?
<jcastro> sort of like apps.ubuntu.com
<bregma> just a note: Rick is talking about the Unity 8 desktop PREVIEW, not the final desktop Unity 8 experience
<mhall119> jcastro: coming soon
<jcastro> oh ok, so it doesn't exist yet
<belkinsa> justCarakas, Rick's I think.
<mhall119> jcastro: not yet, but its on the list and being worked on
<belkinsa> justCarakas, could be a mouse or something else though.  ;)
<ki7yy> Good presentation Rick!
<jcastro> \o/ server! No slides!
<bmullan> is someone recording these preso's so they will be available later?
<i_need_a_nick> rick good one..
<nik90> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: server guys are always doing live things on the fly
<jcastro> bmullan, each session is recorded
<mhall119> you brave people
<ogra_> jcastro, no goatee in the whole set of speakers either !
<rickspencer3> hi all
<jcastro> mhall119, we just do it without GUIs
<nik90> bmullan: these are hangouts on air, so they will be available on youtube
<mhall119> jcastro: Juju GUI says otherwise :)
<jcastro> touche`
<rickspencer3> note that the sidestage can already be hidden on the tablets, so ... it's already optional :)
<i_need_a_nick> mhall119: how's mir now? :)
<vasil_> Terminal makes you look smart
<i_need_a_nick> :D
<mhall119> i_need_a_nick: there's a session later where the Mir engineers will be talking about that, they can answer you better than I
<i_need_a_nick> thank u.. :)
<therealmarv> yes! Docker inside Juju... would push Juju forward... Docker community is exploding currently.
<jcastro> therealmarv, there's a prototype here: https://github.com/bcsaller/juju-docker
<pmatulis> bry
<pmatulis> oops
<belkinsa> pmatulis, hey.  COming to the around tbale for the Doc Team>
<belkinsa> table*
<i_need_a_nick> mhall119: will there be ways in which i can theme UT like customs docks and stuff?
<pmatulis> belkinsa: yeah.  this UDS snuck up on me.  i wanted to plan a serverguide thingy
<therealmarv> Thanks jcastro. I've seen that. Thanks. Should be more developed/pushed I'm just saying ;)
<belkinsa> Okay, just wondering
<jcastro> yeah, you're preaching to the choir there, heh
<belkinsa> pmatulis, I think it did on everyonbe.
<belkinsa> ;)
<mhall119> i_need_a_nick: that's more of a question about Unity8 and Mir, and agian there are going to be more detailed sessions on those later
<jcastro> therealmarv, kapil is at dockercon right now talking to people
<i_need_a_nick> mhall119: good.. and on a side note.. u guys r doing a gr8 job.. :)
<rickspencer3> hi all, I'll be happy to take session too
<rickspencer3> you don't have to wait until summits or anything to talk :)
<therealmarv> jcastro: cool! :)
<rickspencer3> o/
<balloons> I'm happy to help anyone who wants to run a session in the users track :-)
<mhall119> thanks i_need_a_nick
<i_need_a_nick> :)
<nik90> I am one of the track leads for App Dev..ping me if you need help guys
<i_need_a_nick> bye..
<i_need_a_nick> nik90: when is the next session? url pls
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: here is a schedule of all sessions for today http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/2014-06-10/
<i_need_a_nick> thanq :)
<nik90> i_need_a_nick: welcome ;)
<belkinsa> mhall119, does this look right: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22284/introduction-to-lubuntu/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<N1ck> a
<pmatulis> b
<belkinsa> c
<mhall119> belkinsa: looks right to me
<mhall119> belkinsa: did you add the hangout URL to summit?
<belkinsa> No, it's a two person presentation.
<belkinsa> dholbach knows
<mhall119> ok
<dholbach> mhall119, yes, looks all right :)
<alimejri> hello i have a cumputer lenovo g580 a i have problem with wifi in ubuntu 12.04 i want ask you that fix in this version ?
<belkinsa> please ask in #ubuntu that is our support channel, alimejri.
<alimejri> ok am sorry !
<CodePulsar> OpenID redirection loop when tryng to open Notes in a new window
<belkinsa> mhall119, ^^^
<mhall119> CodePulsar: hmm, that's between Ubuntu SSO and Etherpad, I'm afraid I'm of no help there, try joining #canonical-sysadmins and asking for help there
<CodePulsar> After I authorize the pad I get a page with "Authorization is required to access <URL HERE>" "Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again."
<mhall119> CodePulsar: oh, try closing that tab and re-opening
<mhall119> CodePulsar: have you join ~ubuntu-etherpad on Launchpad?
<CodePulsar> I've tried to logout/login close/open tabs
<CodePulsar> mhall119: no
<belkinsa> Clear chace?
<mhall119> CodePulsar: ah, that's the problem then
<mhall119> you're logged in, but don't have the right team permissions to open it
<mhall119> CodePulsar: go to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad and request to join that team
<CodePulsar> mhall119: alright, thanks, that might be it
<GanaXE> hello
<NerdPickerMik> Greetings all!
<juliobetta> lets see what's the new promise.
<Moondeck> hello world
<Moondeck> are we going to be able to ask Mark Shuttleworth a question on this IRC?
<belkinsa> Moondeck, nope not for plenary sessions
<pjarmstrong> Hey we're getting quite the roster going!!
<Moondeck> what does it mean?
<belkinsa> During plenary sessions, users can ask questions since these questiosn could be covered in one of the other seesions
<belkinsa> session*
<i_need_a_nick> will there be any new announcements from mark? ;)
<Moondeck> k
<belkinsa> It's all in the intro to UOS that was done two hours ago.
<i_need_a_nick> guys... help me find a nick..
<Moondeck> Doge
<belkinsa> i_need_a_nick, you have one!  A cleaver one!
<i_need_a_nick> belkinsa: looks dumb though :P
<scharel> i_need_a_nick: you can get this one: [nick]
<belkinsa> i_need_a_nick, I think not compared to Guest7749
<scharel> haha
<lightbringer> first thing that came to my mind: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUiOylPbfV0
<[nick]> scharel: not that funny though... :(
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Keynote | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22233/keynote-mark-shuttleworth/
<i_need_a_nick> I guess belkinsa is right... This is a cool nick.. :)
<i_need_a_nick> anyone here tried meizu hands-on with UT?
<ddybing> Really excited right now.
<linuxalex82> me too
<rrohde> everytime Mark says "JuJu", you have to drink a shotglass of Vodka ;)
<ddybing> Has the stream started yet?
<mhall119> not yet
<ml2mst> Waiting for Mark to show up any time soon ;-)
<ddybing> :-)
<mahdifa> Hi eveyone
<Balday> hi
<ddybing> Hi there
<arielcr> Hi from Costa Rica!
<ml2mst> Is this Channel only for Ubuntu Devs?
<BinaryFeelings> Sup m8''s
<ddybing> No, I don't think so. I'm not a dev.
<mhall119> ml2mst: it's for the summit event, everybody is welcome, but it'll be dead next week :)
<BinaryFeelings> Its almost time! Oh god ! This is exiting !!!
<joef> That timezone is that keynote in?
<ml2mst> Thanks mhall119 ;-)
<belkinsa> UTC
<belkinsa> it should start soon
<ddybing> I hope so.
<cirovladimir> what to expect?
<linuxalex82> i don't even know the topic. Can anyone tell me?
<Juliet> Has begun??
<belkinsa> Keynote by Mark Shuttleworth
<Z00> Hello, how many mins to start ?
<Darkness85> Expectativa al máximo...
<maestro_> Ubuntu summit is a little cheapo compared to the others
<maestro_> and I like it
<Juliet> I hope for Ubuntu phones!
<PavelSN> Alguien sabe el tema?
<BinaryFeelings> Jajajaj
<Juliet> and maybe evening tablets?
<belkinsa> maestro_, because we only had two weeks to plan for it
<BinaryFeelings> Es una charla amigo
<Darkness85> Espero que sea sobre Ubuntu Phone
<dobey> there are other online summits?
<i_need_a_nick> Ubuntu Edge v2 hopefully :)
<Caeoss> if it works well on a raspberry Pi ill be happy
<BinaryFeelings> Va a ser una plactica en general supongo
<dobey> second life doesn't count
<Juliet> I think we get news of ubuntu edge 2 yes
<belkinsa> Where is he?
<BinaryFeelings> Ubuntu Phone works well on my samsung ac plus
<donni> hwy
<donni> apt-get update :D
<Caeoss> how much time?
<Juliet> Caeoss: 2 mins
<Caeoss> thanks Juliet
<Guest36024> will this go into security nsa shit
<belkinsa> ...
<BinaryFeelings> ....
<Juliet> i know not .... ??
<Z00Z> What time iy will start, how many mins to go ?
<Darkness85> quiero probar Ubuntu Phone  en Samsung Galaxy Note 3
<belkinsa> No thanks, no stream no fun
<ddybing> Here we go
<dholbach> you're live!
<Juliet> is not like apple event? no stage?
<donni> here we go
<ogra_> seeing you
<maestro_> Ubuntu smooth on pi, life is beautiful
<menazyblack> i got ubuntu since a couple of months and all i gotta say its the best os ive ever had
<donni> buffering -__-
<menazyblack> hail to the king!
<Guest36024> security
<i_need_a_nick> hi mark :)
<temphelp> hello everybody
<slimyseaelephant> Mark the Man!
<ddybing> Hi there. Nice to see you.
<ml2mst> There he is, more handsome then ever \o/
<ivo_xavier> bring back jono bacon
<vasil_> QUESTION:Why didnt you lock jono in a basement
<menazyblack> ubuntu is the future of OS's!
<slimyseaelephant> I love Unity!
<Wissem> hii all :D
<Guest36024> i have kubuntu
<i_need_a_nick> menazyblack
<Qanari> [QUESTION] When can I see the Ubuntu Phone? The actual hardware from Canonical?
<Darkness85> I love Ubuntu
<Z00Z> ubuntu 12.10 is ok , i tried version 14 but it has a lot of bugs , driver and Audio
<i_need_a_nick> u r right
<menazyblack> i prefer ubuntu GNOME over unity
<AG_60> I'm pretty sure the Ubuntu Phone isn't happening, Kickstarter campaign failed
<Juliet> I hope ubuntu phone supports android!!  in the play store
<menazyblack> lets see how unity will develop though!
<boxtropica> Ubuntu phone is happening, AG.
<ogra_> Qanari, in a few months
<belkinsa> vasil_, ...
<zyga> QUESTION: how can we ensure we don't wipe out existing desktop applications (prevent them from running in the future) as we're going forward towards our converged desktop-and-beyond platform
<i_need_a_nick> boxtropica: but Ubuntu Edge i ask..
<vasil_> QUESTION:Multiplatform sdk?
<boxtropica> Yes!
<zoomer296> they're still releasing Ubuntu touch.
<boxtropica> Get it to those OEMs!
<Z00Z> we want to help Ubuntu grow on tablet and Mobiles , I suggest Ununtu to partner with Mobile handset companies
<slimyseaelephant> Ubuntu really needs better development tools
<maestro__> ubuntu edge campaign was lauched 1-2 year too early, market was not ready
<boxtropica> Z00Z they already have.
<ogra_> Z00Z, thats what we do
<AG_60> Exactly I agree, market was not ready at all
<i_need_a_nick> phonebloks anyone?
<Juliet> ubuntu showdown only have like 16 entries. very slow developer support
<Z00Z> Ubuu store for Mobile touch will be the key to attract users
<maestro__> but still ubuntu edge type of computing is the future
<Juliet> maestro_: don't like wires
<Fulda> I want Ubunte EDGE!!!
<i_need_a_nick> Fulda: me too
<maestro__> no wires needed with ubuntu edge
<boxtropica> Oh, yes.
<AG_60> ughh convergence...
<dobey> everyone needs some wires for something
<maestro__> charge wireless / video wireless / keyb- mous wireless
<Juliet> like windows 8? oh no
<Qanari> [QUESTION] Why don't you create a MOOC for Ubuntu? I'd love to write an application as a very very normal user.
<Juliet> TRADITIONAL DESKTOP plz thx
<AG_60> I feel like Ubuntu users don't care/want convergence its unnecessary and bogs down the system experience
<boxtropica> I'm spending too much time making my application look nice... But, I'm Mark's words, "Beauty is a feature."
<ml2mst> This is the interesting stuff. I disliked the Unity 8 preview
<boxtropica> Unity 8 didn't work for me...
<i_need_a_nick> i hate gtk...
<boxtropica> Although my laptop was made for Ubuntu... (System 76)
<i_need_a_nick> it's ugly
<ogra_> Juliet, we develop ubuntu on ubuntu ... nobody wants to use a touch interface for that ;)
<dobey> lol
<menazyblack> mark unity is great but it needs more programming investment, gnome is still more of an eye candy, unity is faster
<ml2mst> boxtropica neither for me, but it's only a preview
<AG_60> roooters lol
<juliolzok> hi
<boxtropica> Rooters... :p
<ivo_xavier> bring back jono bacon
<HenryStivens> hi
<Joe_B1> @AG_60, yeah, at first I thought he meant trojans or something.
<dobey> this isn't really the forum to make random complaints
<AG_60> @Joe right?
<juliolzok> i want a Canonical CM
<Joe_B1> @AG_60, hmm?
<slimyseaelephant> hackery on the weekends - great band name
<maestro__> ubuntu one == cloud
<AG_60> @dobey, forum becomes whatever the plurality decides, especially one without moderators xD
<dobey> no
<Juliet> less clouds more phones LOL
<_3vi1_> That's amazing numbers.
<menazyblack> congrats!
<AG_60> @Joe, I was just agreeing with your comment haha
<i_need_a_nick> i want ubuntu one cloud... it should come back..
<Juliet> i_need_a_nick: it was slow
<maestro__> other distros are not competition
<i_need_a_nick> Juliet: nope.. It wasn't competitive enough..
<HenryStivens> Ubuntu One Ubuntu One
<siddhant> what's openstack?
<Juliet> what is openstack?
<menazyblack> die ms die apple... ubuntu is the next to come *!#§
<mhall119> start your questions with QUESTION please, otherwise they might be missed
<Joe_B1> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openstack
<i_need_a_nick> Juliet: stuff I don't understand... but hear it a lot often...
<Caeoss> QUESTION Is ubuntu more efficient then windows?
<alanovski> https://wiki.openstack.org/wiki/Main_Page
<_3vi1_> Forget UbuntuOne, it's done.  Move on, and let Canonical concentrate their focus.
<siddhant> QUESTION what is openstack?
<AG_60> ^LOL
<zoomer296> I wonder if they're releasing Ubuntu for android soon.
<AG_60> True though, many of us don't care about OpenStack
<jcastro> http://www.openstack.org/
<menazyblack> a server solution
<dobey> zoomer296: no
<Juliet> zoomer296: I hear is not happening now
<dshimer> QUESTION: Does the cloud and openstack development lead to revenue streams, and how?  Is it support contracts, licensing, paid development?
<i_need_a_nick> no questions for this session i believe...
<maestro__> Caeoss, of couse, especially to your wallet
<guest32489127304> [QUESTION] Are there any design mockups for the new converged unity8 desktop? You were speaking about your conversations with the design team earlier
<mhall119> don't wait until the end either, ask your questions as you think of them
<menazyblack> terrorkom LOL
<AG_60> I like how Wikipedia was probably the first enterprise using Ubuntu and it's in the middle after Comcast :/
<lazyPower> yay i see CMU on that list!
<lazyPower> \o/
<ogra_> zoomer296, ubuntu on android is put to rest ... if a manufacturer asks for it they can partner with us though
<silverlion> QUESTION: Will there any Cloud Environment like Ubuntu One again?
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION can we expect the return of Ubuntu ONE cloud service?
<boxtropica> Wikipedia uses Ubuntu?
<boxtropica> Huh.
<maestro__> we need more ubuntu at the nsa,with backdoors :)
<menazyblack> there should be an ubuntu phone with some kind of gnome environment like ubuntu GNOME
<boxtropica> That's a wonderful idea, maestro__!
<i_need_a_nick> silverlion: u read my mind lol :)
<Juliet> i don't understan these talk??
<dobey> menazyblack: build one then :)
<siddhant> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/VGhwTAryRFW404ljYqf5
<Z00Z> Can Ubuntu partner with one tablet manufacturer to bring some low cost tablet
<menazyblack> im a starting programmer
<Juliet> i hear ubuntu edge phone be announced
<menazyblack> i dont have any idea to do that yet
<menazyblack> :-P
<boxtropica> Be patient, Z00Z!
<boxtropica> Rumours.
<ivo_xavier> bring back jono bacon and U1,
<AG_60> Ubuntu needs to partner with Amazon. A new OS on their Kindle devices will be a gamechanger
<menazyblack> is it possible though?
<fag> is it just me or is ubuntu poorly optimized for AMD machines?
<siddhant> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/WgbHYSvqTMGXm5jEKiMc
<ogra_> menazyblack, sure
<boxtropica> Well, it is.
<AG_60> i feel like everything is poorly optimized for AMD machines
<maestro__> Amazon is evil
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION how will ubuntu prevent fragmentation that is a problem in android?
<siddhant> SWIFT!!!!!!!!!!!
<Juliet> fag: your name offensse!!
<fag> :p
<menazyblack> GREAT!!!!
<Z00Z> lets build something special for Ubuntu, applications for Doctors, Engineers, application for Maps , lets attract more users
<siddhant> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/AvtuEc7SBiP8fhw1tAod
<mattyw> There was a great session on lxc just now if anyone is interested https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVIwLEnnXzw&feature=youtu.be
<ogra_> Z00Z, dont hold back !!!
<Caeoss> QUESTION will being a gamer on ubuntu be less of a limiting factor any time soon?
<AG_60> @fag everyone click his name on the right and hit ignore.
<Juliet> why no one build app for ubuntu phone?? app showdown contest have few entry
<AG_60> We don't tolerate hatred or slurs for any reason for any kind
<jcastro> Caeoss, yes of course, there's a bunch of games being announced for linux now
<boxtropica> A dentristry I went to today had Macs- and guess what? They dual booted Windows on them. Yea. Every time they had to do something THEY RESTARTED THE COMPUTER.
<ogra_> Caeoss, dont you think it is already with steam offering most games for it ?
<menazyblack> i would prefer an ubuntu phone over my apple iphone 5 immediatly.
<dobey> AG_60: what do you have against cigarettes?
<Juliet> is game for LINUX not game for UBUNTU
<Caeoss> i am a bit out of the loop i'm afraid
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION Will Jono Bacon come back?
<ogra_> Juliet, http://developer.ubuntu.com/pioneers/
<Caeoss> just questions...
<boxtropica> No, Jono won't.
<boxtropica> :c
<dobey> menazyblack: buy a nexus 4, install ubuntu.
<Joe_B1> @mattyw thanks.  If I'm an active user of amazon ec2, how does docker vs lxc vs hypervisor affect me as a cloud user vs cloud provider?
<i_need_a_nick> sad..
<Juliet> ogra_: thx
<dshimer> QUESTION: When you talk about "partners" what might that mean from a practical basis?  What are some hypothetical examples of what a partnership between Canonical and another major player may mean in every day life?
<menazyblack> which image file? a regular ubuntu?
<Juliet> ogra_: oh most those app i try they website not app :(
<maestro__> ubuntu can also thank steam for thes good usage numbers
<Juliet> maestro__: yes
<ogra_> Juliet, yes, once the phones are actually out there we will likely see more developer adoption
<_3vi1_> Gaming on Linux == Gaming on Ubuntu.  The ball's in Valve's court.
<Juliet> ogra_: yes :D
<fag> dag ewout
<BinaryFeelings> I have a question. When Ubuntu will be easy again to install on Windows 8? Make it compatible with UEFI?
<DennisWUHU> What is the topic of the keynote? Ubuntu Phone?
<mattyw> Joe_B1, I don't know enough to answer that question - I'm just getting started with containers myself
<ogra_> DennisWUHU, ubuntu as a whole
<ml2mst> QUESTION will Unity 8 replace Unity 7 on Utopic Unicorn or will it be an optional test bed?
<Juliet> DennisWUHU: yes he announce new ubuntu edge i hear
<ogra_> DennisWUHU, it started with desktop and phones ...
<dholbach> ml2mst, the latter
<ivo_xavier> ubuntu, is the apple killer. for sure
<CodePulsar> In London it is GMT + 1 or GMT+ 0 right now?
<jose> Juliet: please, don't spread false information
<fag> london is gmt+0
<jose> CodePulsar: london is GMT+1 atm
<Juliet> jose: is false?? i hear i only say i hear
<fag> no its not??
<CodePulsar>  jose British Standard Time?
<ahayzen> CodePulsar, we are in 'british summer time' so GMT+1 at the moment
<maestro__> is this recorded?
<fag> ah so ok...
<dholbach> maestro__, yes
<boxtropica> Ubuntu was pretty popular before Steam on Linux...
<Caeoss> what does he mean by distributed systems hahah
<dobey> systems which are distributed
<maestro__> everything is recorded on the web 2.0 :)
<menazyblack> hail to the king baby
<Juliet> boxtropica: i read steam on linux numbers keep going down is sad :(
<Caeoss> amazing dobey
<highvoltage> you take a system, then you apply a giant pancake roller to it, then it's more distributed
<boxtropica> That is pretty sad :c
<dshimer> QUESTION: As an everyday desktop-only user, what are the most important technologies or systems in the hottest ecosystems (mobile, cloud) that will benefit me as they trickle down?
<Caeoss> thanks ;)
<ml2mst> dholbach thank you. The preview is very unstable
<boxtropica> But, I hope the numbers will increase as more games come to Linux and it gains more traction.
<Joe_B1> dshimer html5 replacing flash
<Z00Z00Z> we need new version of Lubuntu , more reliable
<_3vi1_> So hard to watch keynote with one eye and E3 livestream with other.
<Juliet> Z00Z00Z: i like lubuntu to
<temphelp> we love juju
<menazyblack> please don't quit releasing ubuntu GNOME
<Joe_B1> (kind of unrelated to ubuntu, but huge user impact)
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION How will Ubuntu Touch cater to the need of Android users?
<Joe_B1> QUESTION are the slides going to be posted?
<maestro__> they need to fix all these names, you lose users only with these names
<ElVerma> Windows? Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
<BinaryFeelings> What about making Ubuntu work on UEFI? Its a big problem trying to install Ubuntu on Windows 8 pc
<dobey> i_need_a_nick: that's a very vague and non-answerable question
<ElVerma> :-)
<dholbach> ml2mst, the focus is getting the phone images to manufacturers soon, what's happening with the unity8 session on the desktop is preparation for getting more bits for a converged desktop landed
<dholbach> Joe_B1, the video will be online on youtube later on
<Juliet> ml2mst: mark say beginning that tablet expand to desktop soon will be discuss this week!!
<Z00Z00Z> What is attracting in Lubuntu is it can run more smoothly on low end device , if you manged to develope a touch version for that with attractive applications that will be great and you will take some market shares
<boxtropica> Wow.
<boxtropica> Even PowerPC?
<ogra_> menazyblack, as long as there is a team caring for it it will never be dropped ... join that team to make sure ;)
<TopNedd> hey guys
<TopNedd> just joined in
<TopNedd> have i missed much
<ogra_> boxtropica, even PPC64
<Z00Z00Z> Lubuntu for Mobile , Touch , this is what we need
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION Is there any benefit to Canonical by supporting more platforms on the cloud front?
<Juliet> i honest i remember mark used to stand on stage to speak not in living room
<_3vi1_> ogra_: Comes in handy for managing all those PS3s.
<menazyblack> does that mean i should join a mailing list? i was too lazy on the wiki to find a way
<menazyblack> ubuntu is the future!
<ogra_> _3vi1_, thats Cell, not plain PPC ...
<guest32489127304> Idea for the Future of Ubuntu and "real" convergence
<dobey> menazyblack: s/future/now/
<ogra_> we used to have PS3 images in the past though
<guest32489127304> https://www.evernote.com/shard/s413/sh/1c95f6a9-467f-4530-a4dc-7937fb06901d/8d1c6f5f5725c0b17eabf11b39b53299
<_3vi1_> *sigh*
<Juliet> ogra_: i remember yellow dog!!
<ogra_> Juliet, yeah :)
<dobey> ogra_: back when sony actually allowed you to install an OS on ps3?
<ogra_> dobey, right
<menazyblack> go on with steam regarding games, makes ubuntu a winner
<dobey> heh, YDL
<Juliet> i still not underastnd these words much :(
<dobey> :(
<maestro__> yes steam is a game changer
<Z00Z00Z> Internet for Things is also an area where Ubuntu needs to invest in
<guest32489127304> ZOOZOOZ https://www.evernote.com/shard/s413/sh/1c95f6a9-467f-4530-a4dc-7937fb06901d/8d1c6f5f5725c0b17eabf11b39b53299
<Caeoss> QUESTION as opensource freeware how did you guys get all the money to do all this?
<Juliet> Z00Z00Z: an the google glasses
<boxtropica> Donations, royalty per every Ubuntu device (Laptops, etc.) and others.
<Juliet> Caeoss: they not make money moment but loss :(
<pritz_0601> QUESTION: The Phone page on the Ubuntu website says "Facebook, Twitter, Dropbox, Evernote and Amazon will be available at launch." Does these mean Native Ubuntu SDK Apps and if so, how much progress have been made on this front? Thanks!
<ogra_> Z00Z00Z, you wont run ubuntu on the "things" ... but you will need tools that manage them etc
<menazyblack> QUESTION how is ubuntu GNOME doing will there be a future for it?
<Caeoss> hey
<Juliet> pritz_0601: they websites for moment i ask this to
<nik90> mhall119: echo
<Caeoss> it sounds weird
<dholbach> mhall119, there's echo from you
<ogra_> mhall119, mute !
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION Isn't the recent release of OSX (Yosemite) a thing of concern for Ubuntu? Ubuntu os still developed at a slow pace..
<ogra_> :)
<Juliet> no locking up in basement is not nice :(
<nshiell> Hi all
<nxvl> mhall119: you are echoing
<Mak1337> Hi
<jose> WHAT. A. MIRACLE. nxvl on irc!
<vasil_> QUESTION:Why did you name it unicorn
<dobey> i_need_a_nick: slow? release every 6 months is hardly slow
<ogra_> nxvl, !!
<mdeslaur> hi nxvl!
<o-madsen> QUESTION: could you please make a homepage where users can submit what hardware can be used in ubuntu?
<Juliet> QUESTION: Is beeque phone CPU 4core or 8??
<ogra_> Juliet, 4
<Juliet> ogra_: tq
<nshiell> QUESTION: Does Firefox run on mir?
<nxvl> ogra_, mdeslaur hi :D
<awesomenick> do you have planed to make some design changes in Ubuntu ?
<i_need_a_nick> dobey: unity has been in development since many releases... It still doesn't look complete..
<barry> emacs will be fun :)
<dobey> ogra_: i thought the bq phone was 2 core, and the meizu was 4 core?
<maestro__> Mir on raspberry pi, FTW
<boxtropica> Well. I just had an accidental fan-girl outburst. Woops.
<nxvl> jose: i'm always on IRC, don't write much, but i read it
<dobey> i_need_a_nick: i can say the same thing about OSX :)
<the-illusionist> QUESTION:why not a visit for tunisia  ?
<ogra_> barry, ln -s /usr/bin/emacs /usr/bin/vim ...
<rrohde> QUESTION: Will Mir get support from NVIDIA and ATI to satisfy the growing Linux gaming market?
<jose> nxvl: and rant about messages
<ogra_> barry, easily solved ;)
<Qanari> YES
<Qanari> an online course
<nxvl> mhall119: ^^
<menazyblack> yes
<joebaker> QUESTION - I envision the phone as a thin client, wishing to run applications from a terminal server for phone applications.
<Joe_B1> QUESTION: how is cooperation between intel and video card manufacturers on the mir front?
<barry> ogra_: i'm not sure "solved" is the right word there :)
<menazyblack> fast. secure. more pretty
<boxtropica> QUESTION: Even Libreoffice for every form factor...?
<ogra_> joebaker, thats not really a question, is it ?
<Juliet> QUESTION: Will phone become desktop with wire? or wireless internets?
<Fulda> QUESTION: Is chance, that Ubuntu EDGE will be released?
<_3vi1_> MOOC == Massive Open Online Course
<zyga> QUESTION: are we willing to allow the long tail of languages to be supported on our converged system, including the phone, as we are going forward or will we require particular technologies?
<Caeoss> very nice
<linuxalex82> my wish is an integrated ecosystem between dekstop, tablet and phone. Are we going in this direction?
<ogra_> linuxalex82, yes
<ogra_> thats exactly the plan of convergence
<hero1900> if GTK apps will work in unity 8 how it will not break the look of the QML apps?
<nshiell> linuxalex82 that is what they are aiming at
<boxtropica> Yes, it is.
<Z00Z00Z> Think about TV business, put Ubuntu OS there
<marcus_> QUESTION: which ubuntu based kickstarter projects was marc talking about?
<dobey> hero1900: because gtk is not qml
<Guikira> Is there any cloud storage app in mind to replace U1 as default Ubuntu cloud drive?
<guest32489127304> [QUESTION] Where can we see design UI mockups for unity8 on the desktop
<Juliet> marcus_: i think unity pixel tablet?
<ogra_> guest32489127304, there arent any yet (i think)
<boxtropica> I like Mark's outlook on things...
<marcus_> Juliet, ah great.
<Z00Z00Z> @Juliet, Google Glass is for Google, it will always run Android, we need something special for Ubuntu
<dobey> Guikira: we aren't building any new replacement service for u1, no. you can use dropbox or whatever you prefer to use.
<ogra_> guest32489127304, it will not look massively different to ubuntu desktop today though
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION Will traditional apps like GIMP and LibreOffice be rewritten to work from a phone? Is canonical considering this matter in it's roadmap?
<marcus_> Juliet, do you got a link on that?
<Juliet> i_need_a_nick: good q
<i_need_a_nick> Juliet: thanq :)
<vasil_> QUESTION:Is cononical interested in hardware virtualization (cpu,gpu not only storage)
<nshiell> i_need_a_nick I hope so
<hero1900> dobey i know at least it will break the usual look this will effect the phone experience alot if installed gtk apps on it
<rickspencer3> i_need_a_nick, sabdfl already answered that
<ogra_> i_need_a_nick, we wont rewrite them ... but on converged phones you can run them in desktop mode if you have them installed
<guest32489127304> ogra_ really? the color scheme does not really fit with the phone and tablet. Also the current deskop looks somewhat "old" compared to the very modern phone/tablet
<DCWilliams_VA> QUESTION: Do you see Canonical placing a focused effort on enterprise adoption with OpenStack over the next 18 months?
<donni> spock?
<mergun> QUESTION: Ubuntu One was recently taken out of commission. Do you have any plans to release the source code for it, and if so, when?
<ogra_> guest32489127304, it will surely be modernized by the time unity8 becomes the default .... but it wont be massively different in concept ... the desktop will still be a desktop
<Juliet> marcus_: https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/vixtel-unity-tablet
<fastforward> QUESTION: How does the popularity of enterprise level systems contribute to the development of the personal desktop?
<i_need_a_nick> rickspencer3: where? i don't see it :/
<guest32489127304> ogra_ I see. Was hoping to hear that ;-)
<ccv> mark is like linus, but with a worse haircut
<nshiell> ccv guh?
<Qanari> [QUESTION] There are a lot of online courses for android, which are targeted for normal and beginner programmers. Why don't you do a MOOC for Ubuntu application development?
<Z00Z00Z> Question : can you develope a very light version of Ubuntu touch to work on old devices , we can offer people to install ubuntu on their old device, lets first attract users who are not familiar with Ubuntu
<rickspencer3> i_need_a_nick, so, Mark's nick is "sabdfl", and he discussed a few minutes ago about how we are working on Mir end for Gtk and other application frameworks
<scharel> QUESTION: Are the charms provided from Microsoft also opensource?
<Max_tither> QUESTION: what do you think of Apple's take on convergence, Continuity? Also I think it would be nice to integrate some of the features in Ubuntu for the lower end devices.
<mergun> QUESTION: Addendum to the previous Q of mine: were yo personally using Ubuntu One? Anyone in the Canonical team?
<maestro__> QUESTION How is ubuntu doing in china, latest news?
<ogra_> Z00Z00Z, and you expect them to be familiar with replacing their OS on the phone ? (or even have the balls)
<ArcheyScrot> QUESTION: Will there ever be an Ubuntu competitor to Boot Camp? I think it would be very beneficial to users instead of having to use VMWare or Virtualbox to virtualize hardware resources.
<rickspencer3> i_need_a_nick, that means that apps like Gimp could conceivable run from a phone ... the question would be if the upstreams make their UI work on a phone
<Juliet> QUESTION: Is canonical worry about chrombooks?
<maestro__> QUESTION Your ubuntu edge solution is right on, but bad timing. Will you retry?
<i_need_a_nick> maestro__: +1
<hero1900> QUESTION: how a GTK app will be suiting the new qml apps ?? i think it will effect the coherence of user experience??
<Z00Z00Z> Suggestion : can we do some change in Ubuntu OS to optimize the setting for Computer / tablet hardware, so it run faster
<ogra_> Juliet, as much as we are worried about any other linux (no we arent)
<Z00Z00Z> If Ubuntu have this smart feature , everyone will use it
<dobey> Z00Z00Z: if you want something to be faster, the best thing to do is help work on making that thing faster
<Z00Z00Z> @dobey , agree
<ogra_> Z00Z00Z, if you have suggestions and specific code pieces for optimization feel free to drop a line on the ubuntu-phone mailing list
<Z00Z00Z> @ogra, ok
<silverlion> QUESTION: are you aware that using Dropbox means that you accept your documents to be opened and scanned?
<menazyblack> does that mean that if i have an ubuntu phone i could install ubuntu with a different desktop environment? if so ubuntu will be a winner again, even though it's going to decrease the ci of unity and ubuntu
<nshiell> QUESTION: what about the user story where people stream application output to a screen via a thin client like chromecast, vs pluging the whole phone/tablet into the screen
<highvoltage> 500 games
<dobey> hero1900: the UX will be no more different than it is now if you run qml apps under unity7, or gtk+ apps under kde, or similar
<nshiell> *hope that doesnt sound to rude*
<highvoltage> (as of last week I think)
<maestro__> QUESTION Is there a patent on the ubuntu edge solution (ps I hate patents), but apple/google will copy for sure
<micah2> Steam just hit 500 linux games
<ogra_> nshiell, why would that sound rude ? ...
<ogra_> :)
<micah2> According to Chris Fisher at Jupiter Broadcasting
<ogra_> nshiell, we will surely work on such technology once it is something mainstream ...
<nshiell> ogra_ question did sound a bit blunt
<Juliet> maestro__: i think no cos motorola atriax was similar
<BOHverkill> @SteamOnLinux: civ 5 is out for linux ;)
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION Since unity8 will be deep-rooted into Ubuntu, how can we then customize it with custom launchers like in Android?
<marko_sejic> ubuntu will not work on older phones with android
<Juliet> i_need_a_nick: you won't be able to on phone i read
<nshiell> ogra_ I would be excited to learn more about peoples thoughts on this
<dobey> nshiell: steam on linux already does it
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION: Will the software centre get any updates in unity 7 or will we have to wait for unity 8
<SteveCisco> QUESTION When we will see a converged end user device (size of a smartphone, works like a smartphone, works like a desktop when docked with appropriate peripherals)
<ogra_> nshiell, i'm still waiting for my airtame ... once i have it i will start playing with it ... even on the phone ;)
<Z00Z00Z> @SteveCisco , great idea
<dobey> marko_sejic: it doesn't work on a lot of newer phones with android, either :)
<ogra_> SteveCisco, once the HW is up to do that
<marko_sejic> it figures
<ogra_> SteveCisco, you want something that has the tech data of a laptop at least ... in the case of a phone (like ubuntu edge was)
<hero1900> dobey yes but things with unity 8 is diffrent since the core apps will have ubuntu sdk qml look and the gtk will has totally diffrent look which can make the user very confused
<vasil_> QUESTION:Will phone use opengl
<nshiell> It seems things like chromecast/pi are doing things at the application/protocal level rather than at the OS layer which Ubuntu is trying to do
<marko_sejic> i switched from ubuntu for pc long time ago it has become too resource heavy
<dobey> hero1900: it's exactly like running gtk+ apps under kde4
<ogra_> vasil_, only GLES ... we (have to) use the android graphics drivers
<SteveCisco> ogra_ Hardware is there, I just want it now :)
<ogra_> SteveCisco, make the HW vendors work with us then ;)
<menazyblack> ubuntu is way more resource saving than windows or apple
<boxtropica> ^^
<marko_sejic> i switched to Mint
<Juliet> mint is ubuntu
<ogra_> not really
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  Do Canonical make a mistake buy not partnering with the raspberry pi foundation?
<dobey> mint is mint
<Juliet> i read that
<SteveCisco> ogra_ PS, if the DC services are there then why can't a converged device use cloud compute in conjunction with local ?
<ojii> QUESTION with all this talk of convergence, cloud, openstack etc, what exciting things can I expect in the future as a desktop-only Ubuntu user?
<menazyblack> ill stick to ubuntu.
<vtinti> I am crazy to see a replacement for X
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION Will Ubuntu deviate away from Android drivers and use it's own drivers?
<menazyblack> canonical is the only foundation that seems to get marketing right
<ogra_> mrbrownstone3g, that would have meant to bring up a completely new arm port ... just for one device
<marko_sejic> first i used mint based on ubuntu now i use LMDE
<nshiell> Ubuntu cant run on a pi, u can squeeze debian or XBMC
<dobey> i_need_a_nick: when it is feasible to do so, certainly
<menazyblack> mint is going to looooooose anyways you'll see
<menazyblack> nothing better than a distro of linux like ubuntu.
<ogra_> mint is fine ... it is just for different users
<nshiell> Sooooooooo many desktop enviroments, you wait ages for one decent DE, then half a dozen appear at once ;)
<ogra_> like other linuxes are for other different users
<menazyblack> ubuntu grows like ms or apple and will be the first linux distro to be like ms or apple
<menazyblack> on the market place
<ogra_> menazyblack, except that you can always grab the source :)
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION:  What work has canonical done on libreoffice?
<dobey> mrbrownstone3g: one of the libreoffice board members is the maintainer of libreoffice in ubuntu
<menazyblack> mark your marketing is perfect you will have a lot of success with ubuntu
<awilkins> Science guys like Scientific Linux which is basically RHEL and they have big crunchy data sets... so supporting RHEL for OpenStack is a good idea from that POV.
<ml2mst> ojii now that's a great question, the desktop is what matters to me most as well ;-)
<ojii> ml2mst, thanks. I really feel like the desktop is getting the short straw recently
<menazyblack> :-D
<menazyblack> thanks!
<boxtropica> QUESTION: With the passing of Ubuntu One, what is the future of Ubuntu account related services?
<ogra_> ojii, unity8 will be an awesome desktop env ... i doubt you will see a lot new development on unity7
<boxtropica> Yes. Utopic Unicorn is the best name...
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION How low-end can ubuntu really touch?
<Joe_B1> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<boxtropica> Ubuntu runs moderately well on 1 GB...
<ojii> ogra_, that's what I'm mostly concerned about though. that unity8 will be mostly a mobile shell that sorta also works on a desktop
<ogra_> ojii, but for example the system-image based upgrades will make sure your upgrades from release to release can not break ... and it will only take minutes
<barry> the real challenge will be the 16.04 LTS nick :)
<Z00Z00Z> to attract users to migrate from Windows, lets build a recovery OS that you can put a pen drive and login to our webpage and press create recovery on pen drive, we can also offer people a tour on ubuntu from that webpage
<ojii> ogra_, note I have not tried unity8 yet
<nshiell> QUESTION: Is virtualbox certified hardware (for desktop). Ubuntu works poorly on virtualbox (no good 3d acceleration)
<zyga> if someone want's to work on the certification front from community feel free to ping me
<ogra_> ojii, yeah, you probably would be disappointed atm ... since it is focused on touch
<Z00Z00Z> I know it is available but lets market it right, visit our webpage and create a revovery Os in 6 min on your pen drive
<ojii> ogra_, which is why I don't look at it yet ;-)
<ogra_> ojii, but there are many new features coming to the desktop from the phone
<swfiua> QUESTION: anyone here can help me building an open source community in Bermuda?
<ogra_> like the system-image based installs
<dobey> Z00Z00Z: that is exactly what the ubuntu install image is. download the iso, shove it on a usb stick, and you've got that.
<Z00Z00Z> @ orga, yes
<ogra_> or being able to run your mobile apps on the desktop fully integtared etc
<ojii> ogra_, awesome then! I really hope I'm wrong with my hunch that the desktop will be second class from now on
<awilkins> nshiell, I think that's more to do with the 3D support in the VirtualBox graphics driver than Ubuntu, but interaction between Unity devs and the VirtualBox devs might help
<ogra_> ojii, it surely will be for a while until the convergence bit is finished
<dobey> ojii: there is no desktop. there is only ubuntu :)
<Z00Z00Z> @ dobey , it is there ,but we need to market it right , we offer them to visit the website and create it from there
<rrohde> thanks. good to know about NVIDIA and ATI support.
<matt-m> QUESTION: For cloud infrastructures and the roles of System Engineers shifting to more of a DevOp role, what scripting languages are preferred for administration and automation for the Ubuntu platform? Python?
<brak> when we can expect ubuntu touch bq phone
<ojii> dobey, exactly what i fear
<vasil_> QUESTION"
<ogra_> brak, autumn
<dobey> ojii: fear is simply lack of understanding :)
<Z00Z00Z> We need people only to visit our facebook page and put a pen drive and press create rescue Pen drive
<vtinti> noooo
<awilkins> dobey, Or an understanding that something is bad...
<dobey> awilkins: that is not fear
<Z00Z00Z> Simplicity is the key of attracting new users , we need them first to try it then after to migrate
<maestro__> that the missed opportunity of century
<awilkins> dobey, If I see a truck I don't walk in front of it because I fear to get squished....
<brak> thanks ogra_
<nshiell> awilkins your right, 3d acceleration with linux guests is very bad with virtualbox, it's a little better with VMWare fusion, which I have just bought as I need ubuntu on my mac
<ogra_> awilkins, if you see somethign is ba, help fixing it ;)
<ogra_> *bad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/10/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<jimmy23> QUESTION: if system updates work, as you say, why dropping support for old nexus devices, updatiing them should not be a problem
<PIM-ROMANIA> What you say about China bans Windows in public institution?
<dobey> awilkins: that is wish, not fear.
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION r u planning to keep ur beard?
<awilkins> ogra_, nshiell, I really don't have the experience to fix the 3D support for Unity in VirtualBox, alas....  I've contributed small things (like fixes to kernel audio drivers for real, not virtual hardware)
<owais> What is your opinion on CoreOS? Any plans on shipping a similar distribution of Ubuntu?
<owais> QUESTION What is your opinion on CoreOS? Any plans on shipping a similar distribution of Ubuntu?
<ogra_> jimmy23, we use the android drivers ... even google dropped official support for old nexus
<guest32489127304> QUESTION will there be QML Bindings for Python in the future? Python was the recommended Programming Language for Ubuntu not too long ago
<ogra_> awilkins, well, filimg bugs is already a good start ;)
<dobey> guest32489127304: you can already control qml from within python with pyside
<nshiell> QUESTION: In the long term do you thing the idea of installing a specific OS on end user hardware is dying out, and that focusing on preinstalling Ubuntu on devices is the future route?
<guest32489127304> dobey can I write Ubuntu Phone Apps in Python then?
<Joe_B1> Didn't know it was pronounced like that.
<nshiell> guest32489127304 nice question
<dobey> guest32489127304: python is not an officially supported language for apps on the phone
<rodop> QUESTION: How is Ubuntu working to improve the sound support , any alternatives of ALSA in future?
<dobey> guest32489127304: qml is also not a requirement for apps to work
<ogra_> rodop, anything wrong with alsa ?
<barry> guest32489127304: there's also pyotherside which is in the archive and has some folks excited about
<maestro__> thanks for the update
<ogra_> rodop, instead of moving to a new implementation from scratch fixing the existing one should be the target
<i_need_a_nick> QUESTION now that ubuntu is aiming at the mainstream, will canonical provide certified courses for ubuntu development?
<guest32489127304> I would love to be able to write Ubuntu Phone Apps in Python and use HTML5 for the UI
<PIM-ROMANIA> QUESTION: What you say about China bans Windows 8 in public institution?
<dobey> guest32489127304: you can, but you may need to ship the python runtime in your app as well
<i_need_a_nick> PIM-ROMANIA: nice question
<dobey> PIM-ROMANIA: you don't need to repeat yourself
<Z00Z00Z> Why we dont put Lubuntu with Cloud to bring similar to Chromebook ideas
<frenchUbuntu82> China stop windows to Ubuntu, is good news for Ubuntu?
<dobey> Z00Z00Z: because you aren't doing it
<shekhawat> chromebook like idea for lubuntu is nice
<joebaker> Thank You !
<shekhawat> +1
<Joe_B1> Thank you Mark.
<rickspencer3> o/
<ogra_> Z00Z00Z, so convince the lubuntu guys :)
<boxtropica> Thank you!
<Z00Z00Z> Can we offer a network installation for Ubuntu ?
<mhall119> thanks everyone :)
<BOHverkill> thx
<Joe_B1> Thanks Michael.
<nik90> thank you mark
<nshiell> And thank you guys
<ogra_> thanks !
<Z00Z00Z> Ok ,Thanks all
<mvo> thanks
<zyga> thanks!
<danielyhlin> thanks mark
<sdesciencelover> Thank you!
<Guikira> Thanks you guys!
<DCWilliams_VA> Thanks for you time Mark!
<maestro__> thanks guys
<shekhawat> Thank you guys!! :)
<i_need_a_nick> Thank u mark.. thank u mhall119
<Fulda> What did he tell about the UBUNTU edge?
<ogra_> Fulda, what is there to tell ?
<ogra_> its dead
<Fulda> :-/
<ml2mst> Fulda, he said it's dead :-(
<Fulda> It's a pity!
<Fulda>  
<Fulda>  
<Fulda> It's a pity!
<Fulda>  
<Fulda>  
<Fulda> It's a pity!
<Fulda>  
<Fulda>  
<Fulda> It's a pity!
<Fulda>  
<Fulda>  
<ogra_> Fulda, there will surely be some ubuntu edge like thing at some point when you have actual laptop class HW in phones
<kjhkjhkj> ....
<kjhkjhkj> there are other ubuntu phones now
<ogra_> for now plain phones are the target
<kjhkjhkj> 2 OEMs making them
<kjhkjhkj> google it
<ogra_> and honestly, to build the edge we would have to build the proper phone OS first anyway
<ml2mst> Ubuntu on Android is obviously dead as well :-(
<kjhkjhkj> nexus4 is teh dev phone
<i_need_a_nick> Fulda: i forsee a future with awesome open hw running ubuntu...
<kjhkjhkj> android apps will run on ubuntu touch
<ogra_> ml2mst, yeah, that would need a vendor to adopt it
<ml2mst> Looks as if Ubuntu is mainly focussing on "the cloud"
<ogra_> not true
<ogra_> we are mainly focusing on convergence, the phone and the cloud atm ...
<ogra_> the former two get as much attention as the could
<ogra_> *cloud
<kjhkjhkj> if not more... :P :D
<ml2mst> ogra_ you are from canonical or an Ubuntu dev?
<ogra_> both ;)
<ml2mst> orgra_ cool ;-*
<ml2mst> ogra_ nice to have an "insider" who can present *facts* in stead of *rumors*
<ogra_> ml2mst, there were many *insiders* here during the session ;)
<ml2mst> I played around with Mir/Unity but it is still in it's early ages and thus buggy, but it gets better over time ;-)
<kjhkjhkj> ogra_: you = fake
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> you sound like my girlfriend :)
<ml2mst> ogra_ I was focusing on Mark <3
<Aquarius> Why closing Ubuntu One then ?
<ogra_> no way to compete with the other file sharing services ..
<kjhkjhkj> ogra_: whats the deal with the account service?
<kjhkjhkj> its named the same?
<ogra_> yes, only the file sharing service was shot down
<kjhkjhkj> also, whats happening with the ubuntu 'store' is that dead?
<ogra_> the DB one as well as the simmgle signon one still exist
<kjhkjhkj> db one?
<ogra_> phhones use it a lot ...
<ogra_> the music store is dead, yeah
<yanpas> How huge ubuntu-touch apps will fit on the ntbooks or small screens, when unity8 and mir will come?
<ogra_> U1DB and U1 SSO, yes
<yanpas> netbooks*
<ogra_> they will just scale magically
<ogra_> thats the core idea of convergence
<kjhkjhkj> bit of a branding error tbh
<ogra_> is it ?
<kjhkjhkj> if SSO is known as ubuntu One still
<kjhkjhkj> where as most think of Ubuntu One as the cloud storage?
<ogra_> well, it was part of U1 ... and U1 wasnt shot down ... only the cloud storage service was
<kjhkjhkj> i see
<ogra_> well, it doesnt matter much ... it is not like there is U1 plastered everywheer across the phones
<ogra_> you need an U1 account to install apps ... thats all ...
<kjhkjhkj> are there any plans to merge the desperate ubuntu sites, like the wiki etc with U1 SSO?
<ogra_> and if you develop apps you can make use of the db to store settings etc
<ogra_> thats something you have to ask the webops team
<kjhkjhkj> i see
<kjhkjhkj> ty
<ogra_> welcome :)
 * ogra_ calls it a day .... 
<Guest41927> why ubuntu 14.04 stucks generally some times
<noslin005> 05011986
<marianoiannuzzi> QUESTION: what is your take on Apple's approach to "convergence"?
<mariano_iannuzzi> QUESTION: what is your take on Apple's approach to "convergence"?
<MilesAvic> Hey all
<juanc> Sería estupendo que alguien subtitule todo en Español para así en Sur America enterarnos con mas detalle de todo!!!
<juanc> It would be great if someone caption all in Spanish South America in order to learn in more detail throughout!
<Ershad> Hi
<Ershad> Hope Every one is fine .
<autoboxu> hi
<autoboxu> Nice work man
<Vadimer> will there ever be a time where linux processes windows applacations / programs to work on linux?
<uwe> how about spying from government and others on Ubunto PCs
<uwe> how save is ubunto
<uwe> and what is the divvrend between desktop and desktop crypted
<uwe> how to get a sound card driver
<dark> so what do we know until now?
<dark> is there any major improvements in compatibility?
<bernardo> hola alguien me pude traducir
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-06-11
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/11/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<ptidav38090> all desktop, really?
<ptidav38090> sorry, hello :)
<ptidav38090> very interesting
<ptidav38090> Openstack :)
<lhh> hi
<stqw> sup
<Dimmy> You've got a great beard going there Mark!
<nino> is the ubuntu edge going to be on the market
<xnox> "Currently no events are active in this room"
<xnox> please note if you are watching a recording, your questions will not be answered =)
<meghraj> hello
<meghraj> i am not able to attend live hangout
<meghraj> can anyone give me the live hangout link ? please
<lool> meghraj: no plenary right now
<lool> meghraj: if you meant the rick + olli Q&A, it's at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH6dC6SeS4Y#t=305
<meghraj> thanks
<ksv> hello
<tusher> hello
<kuro_arashi101> hello also ?
<fatah> hi
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-06-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Closing Plenary and Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22309/closing-plenary-and-track-summaries/
<belkinsa> Yeah, this may not work...
<belkinsa> That's why I ask dholbach
<dholbach> belkinsa, so do you want me to do the community summary? or do you want to try?
<belkinsa> dholbach, go a head, I'm already getting unstable in the hangout and I think my mic is not working again
<dholbach> belkinsa, next time then! :)
<belkinsa> I hope so.
<belkinsa> Crappy netbook
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa
<belkinsa> May I stay in the Hangout though?
<belkinsa> Thanks dholbach
<dholbach> belkinsa, you did a really great job during UOS - thanks a lot for that!
<dholbach> belkinsa, of course!
<belkinsa> No
 * belkinsa hugs all of the track leads
<dholbach> :-)
<asac> o/
<belkinsa> o/ everyone!
<belkinsa> Great UOS that we had.
<ogra_> so we did !
<mhall119> \o/
<belkinsa> Sorry guys for the audio problems.
<belkinsa> belkinsa = Svetlana Belkin
<boxtropica> W-what?!
<boxtropica> It's all clear now...
<belkinsa> Keep in mind there is a delay between our hangout and the stream.
<t1mp> nik90: \o/
<belkinsa> Who has the controls in the Hangout?  Check the input level of me.
<t1mp> where can we find the trello boards for the coreapps?
<mhall119> t1mp: https://trello.com/b/Ie2rAS3W/core-apps-management
<t1mp> mhall119: thanks
<dpm_> t1mp, https://trello.com/b/Ie2rAS3W/core-apps-management
<mhall119> belkinsa: I have conrols in the hangout, what did you need?
<belkinsa> mhall119, check the input level for me.  It might be at zero.
<mhall119> belkinsa: it's at the default middle-level still
<belkinsa> Okay, could making it to the highest work?
<jonobacon> I find popey's voice so soothing
<jonobacon> it helped me to sleep at night in Malta
<belkinsa> jonobacon, lol.
<ogra_> lol
<rickspencer3> lol
<balloons> jonobacon, tmi
<mhall119> belkinsa: maybe, we can try it when the community summary starts
<belkinsa> Sure.
<kenvandine> bacon!
<unix_mani> BACON
 * mhall119 will go back and watch that game dev session
<balloons> popey goes wild :-)
<slangasek> time up popey, your webcam is turning into an LSD-enhanced pumpkin
<dholbach> HAHA
<mhall119> popey's GPU doesn't like hangouts anymore, it's melting
<unix_mani> damn open source drivers =P
<t1mp> that would be a cool hangouts effect
<balloons> +1 t1mp
<belkinsa> Ready
<rickspencer3> who is the real jonobacon ?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, pull the goatee and you will know
<balloons> jonobacon, jono, or jono__ ?
 * rickspencer3 nick therealjonobacon
 * mhall119 feels an emenem parody song coming
<rickspencer3> o.
<jonobacon> trying to keep it interesting :-)
 * balloons sings.. my name is ...
<jono__> indeed
<belkinsa> Thanks everyone and dholbach for backing me up.
 * dholbach hugs belkinsa
<mhall119> thank you belkinsa for all of your work, not just this week but the past several weeks :)
<belkinsa> Not a problem, mhall119  and dholbach.  It allowed to get you both more and thanks for doing the UOS.
<jonobacon> belkinsa: you rock :-)
<mhall119> +1
<belkinsa> Thanks jonobacon!
<belkinsa> Oh, jonobacon, we shall carry on as much as you did!
<jonobacon> belkinsa: I have no worries about that :-)
<belkinsa> Too bad that I can't work for Canonical since I don't have the level that is required (the technical side of things).  But I still can help,  ;)
<mhall119> belkinsa: technical side can be learned, especially in open source :)
<belkinsa> Good point.
 * mhall119 hopes to see belkinsa applying to Canonical in the near future
<belkinsa> You don't need to be a developer to get involved with us!
 * belkinsa hopes so
<mhall119> devops track was *packed* this week
<belkinsa> Indeed.
<dshimer> Wow, I mostly followed user and community and even then just lurking, but it sounds like there were some really interesting tracks.  Looks like I'll need to go back and listen to some of the fun.
<belkinsa> dshimer, yeah, I did the same but with community tracks.
<mhall119> dshimer: that's why we do these summaries :)
<balloons> dshimer, we'll get you presenting next time on the users track ::wink::
<dshimer> And even more importantly it will all wrap up before the first game of he world cup!
<dshimer> balloons: Even being such a low level user I could see being part of an Ubuntu evangelist roundtable with some of the folks active on StartUbuntu.  Even if all I can ever contribute is converting friends I'll do what I can.
<balloons> dshimer, awesome
<mhall119> a *huge* thank you to all the track leads, you all made this event possible!
<dholbach> great UOS everyone! thanks for your help! have a great rest of your day!
<belkinsa> Thanks everyone, you rock!
<Max_Tither> Thank you to everyone. It was very educational for me.
<jono__> dpm nice work!
<jono__> nice work everyone :-)
<dpm_> thanks everyone, you all rock!
<dholbach> :-D
<dpm_> thanks jono__
<mhall119> thanks dpm_
<belkinsa> This one had more meaning for me and more work
<ahayzen> thanks guys see you at the next one :)
<rickspencer3> o/
<dpm_> \m/
<Novatillasku> Thank's guys!
<mhall119> belkinsa: meaninfulness and work tend to go hand-in-hand don't they :)
<belkinsa> They do.
<belkinsa> Though the next one, I might be more in the background since I will be in school again.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<charan> 123
